# torque convertor



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

When mounting the torque convtr to the fly wheel, how does it mount so that it is exactly centered with the flywheel?
thanks as always


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

You're not putting the torque converter on without the transmission, right? You need to fully seat the torque converter in the tranny first (not always an easy task). Then, bolt the transmission up. You should have approx. 1/4"-3/8" gap to pull the torque converter up to the flex plate. It will center the bull nose on the front of the converter with the recess in the rear of the crankshaft. Align the mounting holes and bolt it up.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Topkat said:


> When mounting the torque convtr to the fly wheel, how does it mount so that it is exactly centered with the flywheel?
> thanks as always


there is a 2 inch round point in the center of the converter. that matches up with a hole in the back of the crankshaft that centers it perfectly.
as the last poster said you install the trans and converter as a unit then bolt up the converter last.
make sure the converter seats in the trans oil pump gears. the notches in the backside of the converter drive have to line up with the cogs of the trans oil pump before you install the trans.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

The motor is on a stand and the trans is on the car.
I was going to hoist up the motor and bolt the converter to it then install it in the car after loosing then trans mount.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Topkat said:


> The motor is on a stand and the trans is on the car.
> I was going to hoist up the motor and bolt the converter to it then install it in the car after loosing then trans mount.


no way. it is next to impossible to do that without damage to the seal/pump. put the converter in the trans then drop the engine in.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Topkat said:


> The motor is on a stand and the trans is on the car.
> I was going to hoist up the motor and bolt the converter to it then install it in the car after loosing then trans mount.


Don't attempt it. That's asking for bad things to happen. You have to fully engage the stator support and the front pump drive into the converter BEFORE you mount the tranny to the engine.

You can put the converter into the tranny while it's in the car and then lower the engine and mate them up. It's usually easier to install the engine and trans as a single unit, though.

Chuck

P.S. Putting the converter in the tranny requires a good feel. There are three to four distinct steps to fully seat one. This would leave the front mounts of the converter about an inch (or more) behind the mating surface of the bell housing. If you haven't done it before you may want to leave it to someone who has.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

its not that hard. just need to know what you are doing. here is a video.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

LISTEN to these guys!!!! Also, what I've done, when installing the converter into the trans, you can rotate the converter as it goes CLUNK and steps into place. It should go CLUNK about 3-4 times. I usually rotate them clockwise, and they go right in. If you mount it to the flywheel first, you will have a disaster on your hands!!!


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks guys.
It's amazing what just looking closely at something will do!!!!
as apposed to opening mouth first and inserting foot.
:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nope, Topkat, you did the right thing. You're just making sure, that's all. It's saving you a lot of money and even more grief. With your determination and fearlessness, I'd bet you'd try brain surgery if you had the manual!! Get R Done!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> Nope, Topkat, you did the right thing. You're just making sure, that's all. It's saving you a lot of money and even more grief. With your determination and fearlessness, I'd bet you'd try brain surgery if you had the manual!! Get R Done!


Ya know... There's probably a Youtube video for that too! 

Nobody can know everything, it's always best to ask others who've already learned by their mistakes.


----------

